# 6spd and 5spd



## Guest (Jul 13, 2003)

Hey guys i used to be a Honda fan, but due to various problems i had with my EG6 i decided to join Nissan. But i don't know too much about Nissan yet. I am considering buying a S15. I dropped by the showroom and i was confused to see 6 spd and also 5 spd gearbox in a S15. Of course there is a price difference of around 3 thousand, which is quite a lot of money. I tried to find out the difference on the web but i couldn't find any info. Can somebody enlighten me about that and advise me which one to go for. Thanks guys.


----------



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

where did u see a freakin s15 in a showroom!!!!???


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Quite likely in Auckland, NZ. This forum is international.


----------



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

well i bet the 6th extra gear is an overdrive type of thing. but im not sure usually 6th gear is just where the wheels are spinnin faster than the engine(or something along those lines). it all depends what u want the car for. are u into drifting?? drag?? autox??


----------



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

man lol i wish they had those in teh states!


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

kazeden said:


> *Hey guys i used to be a Honda fan, but due to various problems i had with my EG6 i decided to join Nissan. But i don't know too much about Nissan yet. I am considering buying a S15. I dropped by the showroom and i was confused to see 6 spd and also 5 spd gearbox in a S15. Of course there is a price difference of around 3 thousand, which is quite a lot of money. I tried to find out the difference on the web but i couldn't find any info. Can somebody enlighten me about that and advise me which one to go for. Thanks guys. *


are they both turbo? and new?

I'm in australia, we only got the turbo versions, in spec S and Spec R, spec r had the kit, etc. im 99% sure they both come with 6 spd.


In japan, i think the spec S was sold as an NA, therefore it would have come with a 5 spd. don't qoute me though.

If i got an s15, i'd go back to the s14 5 spd box, much stronger.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

Yeah i saw the car in the used car showroom in Auckland. The two S15 i saw were both Turbocharged Spec S. Yes i know the 6th gear was an overdrive. And i heard something about the 6speed gearbox is close ratio, and i was just wondering how much difference you can actually feel driving a close ratio 6 speeder and a 5 speeder. Any input on that? 
Nitrous, No i don't drag or drift. Why ask? Does that make any difference to which gearbox i should get?
Intrepid, what's with S14 gearbox being stronger?What you mean exactly by stronger?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

It's a shame that the cars imported to NZ are detuned to suit NZ's low octane petrol. Less ponies


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

the 6spd and 5spd boxes are housed in the same size box, for the 6spd cogs to fit, the cogs have to be smaller which equals weaker internals. 5spd are obviously bigger 

also, that car prolly had a gbox change, only NA S15s came out with 5spd boxes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

*weaker internal?*

Intrepid, thanx for your reply. Did you mean 6 speeder is a weaker gearbox? So for a person who doesn't drag, drift or do anything fancy while driving, he should just stick to a 5 speeder for stronger internal is that rite?


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

drag/drifting whatever wont make a difference really, but yes, 5spd is stronger.


----------

